
Network Damage After Sandy Through The Eyes of A Disaster Forensics Expert - vectorbunny
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/security/network-damage-after-sandy?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrumFullText+%28IEEE+Spectrum+Full+Text%29
======
jffrose
Another consideration Verizon can make to improve their disaster recovery
would be to change the locations of their telecommunications offices. Both
buildings mentioned in the article were located in evacuation zones. If they
were to put their infrastructure more inland - like AT&T - these problems
could have been avoided.

